# mariti - esperimenti



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

Una mia cara amica, la chiamo Sara ( un nome inventato ) asserisce che suo marito ( con il quale è sposata da più di 10 anni ) è fedele, ne è sicura, anzi sicurissima.
Le ho proposto un esperimento.

Chiamiamo una donna ( una mia conoscente che si presterebbe al gioco ). Una bella donna
che di certo rientra nei gusti del marito di Sara.
Le diciamo di iniziare a farsi notare dal marito di Sara. 
Farsi notare senza essere aggressiva, o troppo espansiva, l’aggressività e l’espansività spesso spaventa gli uomini. 
Insomma....farsi notare, come sanno fare le donne ( in maniera magnifica ) 
Le diciamo di iniziare un discreto ma assiduo lavorio per far capire al marito di Sara che, se vuole, troverà terreno fertile, che nessuno saprà mai, che non sarà mai intaccato il suo rapporto con Sara.

Abbiamo parlato di questa cosa, ed alla fine Sara mi ha detto che : 
si, è sicurissima della fedeltà del marito ma che avrebbe paura a fare questo esperimento.
“ E perchè aver paura ? “ le dico io, scherzandoci su “ sarebbe un’ulteriore prova della sua fedeltà nei tuoi confronti. La tentazione del Demone nel deserto, alla quale Gesù a resistito “.

“ no, guarda “ dice lei “ a volte è meglio non farle certe prove e vivere credendo alle favole “.

Io, personalmente, non farei un esperimento simile con mia moglie, La penso esattamente come Sara.
E voi ?


----------



## Old Angel (30 Ottobre 2008)

Ormai sono fuori concorso.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

*Quanto esperimenti*

Ma non hai  altro da fare tutto il giorno??


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma non hai  altro da fare tutto il giorno??


stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Ottobre 2008)

La penso così anche io, sarebbe una cattiveria.
Uno magari è pure fedele, perchè sta bene con sua moglie, perchè ha una vita appagante, o semplicemente perchè nn ci pensa assolutamente.
Indurre una persona così in tentazione è cattiveria.
E ammettiamo anche di fare la prova: se dovesse fallire e quindi il consorte risultare fedele, come mi sentirei? Una cacca di sicuro....


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

E pericoloso! 

non si gioca con il fuoco!

e se invece lo faceva il marito di Sara?

siamo sicuri che lei non ci cascava?

meglio non bruciarsi le dita!


----------



## Grande82 (30 Ottobre 2008)

penso che nella coppia bisogna essere fortunai: è più facile essere fedeli se non riceviamo pressanti  tentazioni  o coloro verso cui proviamo qualcosa ci respingono. Meglio quindi non mettere tentazioni sotto gli occhi di chi ha fatto una scelta ma essendo di carne potrebbe anche sbagliare. E inoltre tradirei io la persona con cui sono se la 'testassi' in modo tanto ignobile...


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=JCNO_ZAHfR8






​


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma non hai altro da fare tutto il giorno??


 e tu ? nulla da fare oltre il venire qui a leggere ?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> e tu ? nulla da fare oltre il venire qui a leggere ?


ma sai, è che ti leggo sempre con la speranza che tu posti un argomento nuovo, interessante, simpatico...ok, lo ammetto..sono un pelino masochista


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> penso che nella coppia bisogna essere fortunai: è più facile essere fedeli se non riceviamo pressanti tentazioni o coloro verso cui proviamo qualcosa ci respingono. Meglio quindi non mettere tentazioni sotto gli occhi di chi ha fatto una scelta ma essendo di carne potrebbe anche sbagliare. E inoltre tradirei io la persona con cui sono se la 'testassi' in modo tanto ignobile...


io invece ne sarei felice se mia moglie mi " testasse " e, dopo avermi trovato " innocente ", me lo dicesse.

Le direi " vedi ? hai un maritino d'oro " e ci scherzerei su.


----------



## Grande82 (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> io invece ne sarei felice se mia moglie mi " testasse " e, dopo avermi trovato " innocente ", me lo dicesse.
> 
> Le direi " vedi ? hai un maritino d'oro " e ci scherzerei su.


non consideri che ti troverebbe colpevole....


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sai, è che ti leggo sempre con la speranza che tu posti un argomento nuovo, interessante, simpatico...ok, lo ammetto..sono un pelino masochista


hai troppe aspettative nei miei confronti.

posta tu un argomento interessante, nuovo e simpatico, daii.......

lo ammetto sono un sognatore a fare certe richieste


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non consideri che ti troverebbe colpevole....


come ho già detto, io mi considero " fedele " , alla mia amica ed a mia moglie


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Una mia cara amica, la chiamo Sara ( un nome inventato ) asserisce che suo marito ( con il quale è sposata da più di 10 anni ) è fedele, ne è sicura, anzi sicurissima.
> Le ho proposto un esperimento.
> 
> Chiamiamo una donna ( una mia conoscente che si presterebbe al gioco ). Una bella donna
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> hai troppe aspettative nei miei confronti.
> 
> posta tu un argomento interessante, nuovo e simpatico, daii.......
> 
> lo ammetto sono un sognatore a fare certe richieste


ma io ne ho postati tanti!
invece di fare esperimenti idioti vai a leggerteli!!

c'è tutto un mondo intorno  a te, a te, a te a te, a te...........
al tuo bigolo, alla tua amante ,a  tua moglie, ai tuoi esperimenti.............!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


estendo anche ad oscar il cortese invito di postare verso le 22,30/23,00 di modo da consentirci un sonno sano e ristoratore...


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> estendo anche ad oscar il cortese invito di postare verso le 22,30/23,00 di modo da consentirci un sonno sano e ristoratore...


a quell'ora ho altro da fare, io, 
i sonni sani e ristoratori li lascio a te


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> a quell'ora ho altro da fare, io,
> i sonni sani e ristoratori li lascio a te


ne trarresti beneficio anche tu sai??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> *a quell'ora ho altro da fare, *io,
> i sonni sani e ristoratori li lascio a te


abitudinario


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Una mia cara amica, la chiamo Sara ( un nome inventato ) asserisce che suo marito ( con il quale è sposata da più di 10 anni ) è fedele, ne è sicura, anzi sicurissima.
> Le ho proposto un esperimento.
> 
> Chiamiamo una donna ( una mia conoscente che si presterebbe al gioco ). Una bella donna
> ...


ma dico io... non bastano già le rogne di tutti i giorni? andare a cercarsene altre secondo me è da masochisti...


----------



## La Lupa (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma non hai altro da fare tutto il giorno??


Io glie l'ho già scritto al primo giro, ma non m'ha risposto...


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma dico io... non bastano già le rogne di tutti i giorni? andare a cercarsene altre secondo me è da masochisti...


non ho rogne, vivo una vita meravigliosa, appagante e felice.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Ciao Oscar!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io glie l'ho già scritto al primo giro, ma non m'ha risposto...


persevera, non mollare!!
Con me si sta incacchiando


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> abitudinario


verso le 23 , di solito, leggo o ascolto musica, oppure sono in qualche locale.


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> persevera, non mollare!!
> Con me si sta incacchiando


con te sto facendo un esperimento.


----------



## Grande82 (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> verso le 23 , di solito, leggo o ascolto musica, oppure sono in qualche locale.


 e scommetto che non vedi tv, anzi, non hai proprio l'apparecchio a casa!


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e scommetto che non vedi tv, anzi, non hai proprio l'apparecchio a casa!


la tv la guardo...............durante


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> non ho rogne, vivo una vita meravigliosa, appagante e felice.


non hai capito.. mi riferivo alla tua amica. vive felice e spensierata e tu vuoi che vada a cercarsi rogne che nemmeno le servono?


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Una mia cara amica, la chiamo Sara ( un nome inventato ) asserisce che suo marito ( con il quale è sposata da più di 10 anni ) è fedele, ne è sicura, anzi sicurissima.
> Le ho proposto un esperimento.
> 
> Chiamiamo una donna ( una mia conoscente che si presterebbe al gioco ). Una bella donna
> ...


 
senti,,io non credo alle favole...ma alla lealtà si.


lo sono. e la pretendo..e la pretendero'...dovessi pure stare male come un cane..cazzetti miei...ma pero' lo sono e la pretendo.

cosi si puo' continuare a costruire..diversamente è tutta na cazzata.


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> senti,,io non credo alle favole...ma alla lealtà si.
> 
> 
> lo sono. e la pretendo..e la pretendero'...dovessi pure stare male come un cane..cazzetti miei...ma pero' lo sono e la pretendo.
> ...


allora, se ho ben capito, tu, l'esperimento, lo faresti


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non hai capito.. mi riferivo alla tua amica. vive felice e spensierata e tu vuoi che vada a cercarsi rogne che nemmeno le servono?


 
io non voglio nulla, sia per lei ( la mia amica ) che per me 
infatti, io, l'esperimento non lo farei


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> verso le 23 , di solito, leggo o ascolto musica, oppure sono in qualche locale.


la qualità della mia vità subirà un'impennata adesso che mi hai fornito anche questa notizia. Ti sono infinitamente grata


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> con te sto facendo *un esperimento.*


Insisti?!


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Insisti?!


solo insistendo si raggiungolo gli obbittivi prefissati


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> solo insistendo si raggiungolo gli obbittivi prefissati


sì ma studia bene una strategia , mi raccomando eh??


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> solo insistendo si raggiungolo gli obbittivi prefissati


Il tuo obbiettivo *qua'e'* ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   io insisto)


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la qualità della mia vità subirà un'impennata adesso che mi hai fornito anche questa notizia. Ti sono infinitamente grata


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì ma studia bene una strategia , mi raccomando eh??


 
è la solita strategia, funziona sempre, anzi , sta già funzionando.


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la qualità della mia vità subirà un'impennata adesso che mi hai fornito anche questa notizia. Ti sono infinitamente grata


 
mi piace alzare la qualità della vita delle persone, mi piace.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> è la solita strategia, funziona sempre, anzi , sta già funzionando.


chapeau al richelieu de noiartri 

	
	
		
		
	


	








quantomeno stai allargando gli orizzonti


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ciao Oscar!


ciao Verena 

	
	
		
		
	


	





lo so, lo so, che in fondo in fondo ( ma proprio in fondo ) mi capisci.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> è la solita strategia, funziona sempre, anzi , sta già funzionando.


solo un cieco non vedrebbe che stà già funzionando alla grande!!!

grande oscar!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> solo un cieco non vedrebbe che stà già funzionando alla grande!!!
> 
> grande oscar!


n' altro eroe dei due mondi


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> mi piace alzare la qualità della vita delle persone, mi piace.


sei un benefattore, non c'è che dire. Possiamo adeguatamente ripagarti in qualche modo? candidarti al nobel per la pace?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Una mia cara amica, la chiamo Sara ( un nome inventato ) asserisce che suo marito ( con il quale è sposata da più di 10 anni ) è fedele, ne è sicura, anzi sicurissima.
> Le ho proposto un esperimento.
> 
> Chiamiamo una donna ( una mia conoscente che si presterebbe al gioco ). Una bella donna
> ...


che thread interessante


----------



## Old irresponsabile (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> n' altro eroe dei due mondi


come eroe dei due mondi un pò mi ci vedo.

Certo che tu, però....


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sei un benefattore, non c'è che dire. Possiamo adeguatamente ripagarti in qualche modo? candidarti al nobel per la pace?


arsan , ma possibile che non hai di meglio da fare che venire sempre a 
fare ironia nei miei confronti ?

va beh, contenta tu .............


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la qualità della mia vità subirà un'impennata adesso che mi hai fornito anche questa notizia. Ti sono infinitamente grata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


ah non sono la sola allora ad avere avuto il crollo epatico


----------



## Old irresponsabile (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> arsan , ma possibile che non hai di meglio da fare che venire sempre a
> fare ironia nei miei confronti ?
> 
> va beh, contenta tu .............


oscar, Asudem non si è ancora accorta ma lei è....è....ma sì tanto lo sai anche tu.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> non ho rogne, vivo una vita meravigliosa, appagante e felice.


 
e colorata


----------



## Old Sintesi (30 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> oscar, Asudem non si è ancora accorta ma lei è....è....ma sì tanto lo sai anche tu.


Chi o cosa è Asudem?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> arsan , ma possibile che non hai di meglio da fare che venire sempre a
> fare ironia nei miei confronti ?
> 
> va beh, contenta tu .............


 mi annoio da morire oggi....e credo di averti quotato solo in questa giornata...se l'ho fatto altre volte, mi scuso, ma proprio non ricordo: evidentemente nessuno dei due aveva scritto cose interessanti.
Ma non faccio ironia: ti sfotto proprio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Chi o cosa è Asudem?


sei in gara per la domanda più intelligente dell'anno?


----------



## Old Sintesi (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei in gara per la domanda più intelligente dell'anno?


Ti ho chiesto qualcosa?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (30 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Ti ho chiesto qualcosa?


lasciala perdere, è acida.

Ti rispondo io: COSA.

al zalut!


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Una mia cara amica, la chiamo Sara ( un nome inventato ) asserisce che suo marito ( con il quale è sposata da più di 10 anni ) è fedele, ne è sicura, anzi sicurissima.
> Le ho proposto un esperimento.
> 
> Chiamiamo una donna ( una mia conoscente che si presterebbe al gioco ). Una bella donna
> ...



Personalmente quand'eravamo piccoline...(ti parlo di 15, 16 anni)...ma a volte anche qualche anno fà l'abbiamo sempre fatto io e le mie amiche con i nostri rispettivi ex...e a volte andava bene, altre volte un pò meno..(e quando andava male erano cavoli amari per lui!!!)
Però, nasceva come una cosa richiesta dalla diretta interessata per fugare dubbi sulla fedeltà del compagno...perchè mai, mi sarei permessa di insinuare così deliberatamente, un tarlo nella mente di una persona che reputo amica, a maggior ragione se l'amica si dichiara sicura della correttezza del partner!!!!


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che thread interessante


vai a vedere la sezione Sesso, ho rispolverato un 3d proposto da te


----------



## Old irresponsabile (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> vai a vedere la sezione Sesso, ho rispolverato un 3d proposto da te


----------



## Old oscar (30 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi annoio da morire oggi....e credo di averti quotato solo in questa giornata...se l'ho fatto altre volte, mi scuso, ma proprio non ricordo: evidentemente nessuno dei due aveva scritto cose interessanti.
> Ma non faccio ironia: ti sfotto proprio


rosso : ecco, questo mi piace in una donna, la schiettezza, senza giri di parole inutili. 
Brava , dico sul serio.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Angelo , oggi è così.
A chi tocca non s'ingrugna


----------



## Old irresponsabile (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Angelo , oggi è così.
> A chi tocca non s'ingrugna


hai ragione, povera angelodelmale.

Dai su, facciamo i bravi: non ce l'abbiamo con te angelo, è che anche tu..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> *rosso : ecco, questo mi piace in una donna, la schiettezza, senza giri di parole inutili. *
> *Brava , dico sul serio*.


evita il low profile....non sono osso per i tuoi denti


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Angelo , oggi è così.
> A chi tocca non s'ingrugna


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

Gemella serve cosa?!? Io porto la lupara tu pensa alle pecore!!!!


----------



## Old alesera (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> rosso : ecco, questo mi piace in una donna, la schiettezza, senza giri di parole inutili.
> Brava , dico sul serio.



ma guarda che se già sottolinei la frase che hai colorato in rosso nel testo riportato,  non c'è biosgno nella risposta che ne specifichi il colore....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma oscar, irresponsabile e sintesi sono una cosa sola? un uomo con 3 cefali?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma guarda che se già sottolinei la frase che hai colorato in rosso nel testo riportato, non c'è biosgno nella risposta che ne specifichi il colore.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, tre uomini con un cefalo


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, tre uomini con un cefalo


o tre uomini senza cefalo


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> o tre uomini senza cefalo


tre uomini???


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> tre uomini???


sì, va bhè non stiamo a guardare il capello....uomini...su, non sottilizziamo


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, va bhè non stiamo a guardare il capello....uomini...su, non sottilizziamo


se lo dici tu, mi fido....sai che ti stimo molto!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> se lo dici tu, mi fido....sai che ti stimo molto!!!


grazie cara ma non è tutta farina del mio mulino...l'ha buttata giù ale


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie cara ma non è tutta farina del mio mulino...l'ha buttata giù ale


ma Ale nn conferma che sono uomini credo!!!Aleeeeeeee, tu che ne pensi?!?

sei tu che mi hai convinta!!!!


----------



## Old alesera (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> ma Ale nn conferma che sono uomini credo!!!Aleeeeeeee, tu che ne pensi?!?
> 
> sei tu che mi hai convinta!!!!



non lo so e non voglio passare per arrogante o ben pensante, non mi piacciono comunque gli uomini viscidi.....e chi prova il contatto con altri solo per una scopata, sopattutto se dall'altra parte non ci sono le stesse intenzioni...

io ancora strada ne devo fare, ma ho 31 anni, qui mi sa che c'è chi sta peggio........

ieri qullo se l'era presa, Geko, con Dio Berlusconi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





bò ho altri ideali di uomini...che mi sa se ne vedono sempre meno!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> ma Ale nn conferma che sono uomini credo!!!Aleeeeeeee, tu che ne pensi?!?
> 
> sei tu che mi hai convinta!!!!


ehm...c'è un misunderstanding sul quale preferirei sorvolare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> vai a vedere la sezione Sesso, ho rispolverato un 3d proposto da te


 
rosso (verdana - 2) : ti ho già risposto su questo.

blu (Lucida Console - 2) la cosa che trovo triste è che hai bisogno di questi mezzucci.

nero (Tahoma - 2) ricapitolando: proponi thread ridicoli (due su due pressoché uguali), i tuoi post, che sono allo stato attuali qualche centinaia, in realtà sono solo tre o quattro. Poi mischi l'ordine delle parole e via, li riproponi all'infinito. Sei simpatico a ben poche persone (pare così di capire da un thread a tema). Cerchi per qualche ragione di importi, questa è almeno l'impressione che dai, cercato l'approvazione dei pochi che ti spalleggiano; cerchi di fare il provocatore, credendo/sperando di suscitare non so quali reazioni. 
Lo Sgarbi dei poveri non è apprezzato, men che meno preso in seria considerazione. E' così difficile da capire?


----------



## Old alesera (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> o tre uomini senza cefalo


tre uomini senza (la terza) gamba???


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> non lo so e non voglio passare per arrogante o ben pensante, non mi piacciono comunque gli uomini viscidi.....e chi prova il contatto con altri *solo per una scopata*, sopattutto se dall'altra parte non ci sono le stesse intenzioni...
> 
> io ancora strada ne devo fare, ma ho 31 anni, qui mi sa che c'è chi sta peggio........
> 
> ...


Ma Santo Dio, fosse...almeno fosse per una sana e buona scopata....No, l'intenzione è andare a stuzzicare, il can che dorme...per il puro gusto di sapere che quello ci starebbe...
anche se in fin dei conti poco importa del cane a colui che stuzzica!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Gemella serve cosa?!? Io porto la lupara tu pensa alle pecore!!!!


 
io porto virgus, il muflone


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ehm...c'è un misunderstanding sul quale preferirei sorvolare



fortuna che si scherza!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> fortuna che si scherza!!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io porto virgus, il muflone


Io nn ho un animale tipico della mia terra!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 se no lo portavo....a meno che non mi adopero con le tartarughe di Lampedusa....ma sono in via d'estinzione porelle!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Io nn ho un animale tipico della mia terra!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se vuoi ti presto un fenicottero rosa, e lo spacci per siciliano


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


dico fra di noi...perchè se dovessimo prendere sul serio certe stronzate....!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se vuoi ti presto un fenicottero rosa, e lo spacci per siciliano


posso arrivare cavalcandolo?!? Il famoso fenicottero siculo da cavalco....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> posso arrivare cavalcandolo?!? Il famoso fenicottero siculo da cavalco....

























non so, è razza straprotetta, non vorrei ti sparassero alle gambine


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non so, è razza straprotetta, non vorrei ti sparassero alle gambine


razza protetta per razza protetta organizzo un branco di caretta-caretta...se nn altro il guscio mi supporta, altrimenti le gambine rischio di spezzargliele ai fenicotteri!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> lasciala perdere, è acida.
> 
> *Ti rispondo io: COSA.*
> 
> al zalut!



Ciao Irry!

Ma allora tu dici che studi ma non studi!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






non avevamo appurato che non sono i due colpi che ci mancano!??!?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> razza protetta per razza protetta organizzo un branco di caretta-caretta...se nn altro il guscio mi supporta, altrimenti le gambine rischio di spezzargliele ai fenicotteri!!!!


 
che sono i caretta caretta? 


(stiamo mandando in vacca un bellissimo thread. pentiamoci)


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che sono i caretta caretta?
> 
> 
> (stiamo mandando in vacca un bellissimo thread. pentiamoci)



_Mio Dio mi pento e mi dolgo dei miei peccati....

_sono tartarughe!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> _Mio Dio mi pento e mi dolgo dei miei peccati...._
> 
> sono tartarughe!!!!


 
ma sei matta?! ora arriva giobbe e recita la messa!

a me tocca andare a lavorare. trovo che questo sia scandaloso.


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sei matta?! ora arriva giobbe e recita la messa!
> 
> a me tocca andare a lavorare. trovo che questo sia scandaloso.


devo andare a lavoro anch'io....l'unica cosa che mi consola è la lezione di danza del ventre che farò nel pom.


Giobbe che ben venga...è da tanto che nn lo leggo, spero stia bene!!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Una mia cara amica, la chiamo Sara ( un nome inventato ) asserisce che suo marito ( con il quale è sposata da più di 10 anni ) è fedele, ne è sicura, anzi sicurissima.
> Le ho proposto un esperimento.
> 
> Chiamiamo una donna ( una mia conoscente che si presterebbe al gioco ). Una bella donna
> ...


 mi ricordo una cosa simile con 2 mie conoscenti
una disse all'altra di provare a mandare un sms al fidanzato del quale era sicurissima della fedelta' (con numero a lui sconosciuto) dicendole che l'avevo visto in giro,che voleva conoscerlo e un mare di cazzate simili accompagnate da complimenti piuttosto edificanti e da finale proposta di vedersi x un aperitivo.....questo non solo ha accettato l'invito al buio ma i giorni a seguire continuava a tempestare di chiamate la sconosciuta in questione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




conclusione...occhio non vede cuore non duole...le favole sono belle xche tali
ps non so come sia finita sta cosa pero'


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

male?


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Ottobre 2008)

bene non penso....non ho mai saputo pero' di eventuali ferite d' arma da taglio


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> allora, se ho ben capito, tu, l'esperimento, lo faresti


oscar...personalmente Non tradisco nemmeno se mi presenta babbo natale...se voglio bene non ci stanno santi..possono corteggiarmi fin che ne hanno voglia ma non cederei.

Se invece la domanda è "metteresti alla prova la persona che ami con questo giochetto...." la risposta è NOn mi permetterei mai di prendermi gioco di lui..sarebbe come tradirlo.


con questo non escludo che nel medio periodo o nel lungo possa accadere qualsiasi cosa.. o che mi fido ciecamente...ma non utilizzarei un gioco simile..sonopresuntuosa forse..ma credo che mi accorgerei dell'inaffidabilità di un uomo da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> oscar...personalmente Non tradisco nemmeno se mi presenta babbo natale...se voglio bene non ci stanno santi..possono corteggiarmi fin che ne hanno voglia ma non cederei.
> 
> Se invece la domanda è "metteresti alla prova la persona che ami con questo giochetto...." la risposta è NOn mi permetterei mai di prendermi gioco di lui..sarebbe come tradirlo.
> 
> ...


 
vuoi sposarmi?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ciao Irry!
> 
> Ma allora tu dici che studi ma non studi!!!
> 
> ...


 
ciao Vere!

ma io lo sò che non sono i due colpi che vi mancano.

Però hai ragione: io non studio abbastanza!

Mi dai ripetizioni??

ciao!!!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (30 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma Santo Dio, *fosse...almeno fosse per una sana e buona scopata....No, l'intenzione è andare a stuzzicare, il can che dorme...per il puro gusto di sapere che quello ci starebbe...*
> anche se in fin dei conti poco importa del cane a colui che stuzzica!!!!


 
alt.
ferma lì.

chi stuzzica chi per COSA???  a me non interessa proprio chi ci potrebbe stare e chi no, se voglio una scopata e basta non ho bisogno di complicarmi la vita su di un forum, non ti pare?

Noi saremo pedanti, noiosi e viscidi, ma prendere il nostro scrivere per sentenziare che lo si faccia solo in virtù di una possibile preda mi sembra un eccesso di presunzione.

Passi fare il giullare di corte, ma se dobbiamo insultarci seriamente perlomeno stiamo nei binari; questa è fantascienza!

Non metto in dubbio che ci possa essere qualche maschietto che a tempo perso la butta lì sul forum per vedere se qualche donna è disponibile: non mi permetto di giudicare, non faccio processi alle intenzioni. Però anche in questo caso mi chiedo: come si può corteggiare una donna mediante un forum? senza le inflesioni vocali, senza la fluenza della voce, senza uno sguardo, una carezza, uno sfiorare la mano di lei....è ovvio a questo punto che uno che ci prova risulti viscido e ridicolo.  O dice in maniera schietta " hei bella, ti và di fare l'amore con me?" oppure dice e non dice, o meglio scrive e non scrive.

Prendiamolo come gioco ma che rimanga tale, per favore!

scusa la puntualizzazione ma era dovuta.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (30 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> tre uomini senza (la terza) gamba???


ti prego, non dirlo a nessuno!!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> o tre uomini senza cefalo


nooooo. il cefalo c'è. Io per farlo durare di più lo tengo spesso in stand-by.
Ecco perchè dò l'impressione di esserne sprovvisto, ma ti assicuro che per la domenica lo tiro a lucido e gli faccio anche fare un giretto al parco!!!

Sapessi come si diverte, con tutti i neuroni che saltellano qua e là...


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ciao Vere!
> 
> ma io lo sò che non sono i due colpi che vi mancano.
> 
> ...


in faccia tosta?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Seee seee


----------



## Old Confù (30 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> alt.
> ferma lì.
> 
> chi stuzzica chi per COSA???  a me non interessa proprio chi ci potrebbe stare e chi no, se voglio una scopata e basta non ho bisogno di complicarmi la vita su di un forum, non ti pare?
> ...


Come sempre, prima di scrivere cercate di capire ciò che una persona tenta di dirvi, perchè spesso risultate con uscite fuori luogo!!!...ma chi vi ha insultati e chi ha parlato di predare all'interno del forum...io parlavo degli esperimenti che ci ha sottopoasto Oscar...di quelli in quanto tali!!!

Ho giudicato la natura, l'applicazione e il fine di tale esperimento!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> in faccia tosta?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammele in quello che vuoi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ciao nè!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (31 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Come sempre, prima di scrivere cercate di capire ciò che una persona tenta di dirvi, perchè spesso risultate con uscite fuori luogo!!!...ma chi vi ha insultati e chi ha parlato di predare all'interno del forum...io parlavo degli esperimenti che ci ha sottopoasto Oscar...di quelli in quanto tali!!!
> 
> Ho giudicato la natura, l'applicazione e il fine di tale esperimento!!!


si ok, ma dato che qualche pagina indietro sono stati presi tre a caso fra cui il povero irresponsabile per metterli alla pubblica gogna, pensavo che anche questo fosse indirizzato a tutti e tre.

E poi che centro io con gli esperimenti di oscar? io gli esperimenti li facevo a 11 anni col piccolo chimico...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Novembre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Una mia cara amica, la chiamo Sara ( un nome inventato ) asserisce che suo marito ( con il quale è sposata da più di 10 anni ) è fedele, ne è sicura, anzi sicurissima.
> Le ho proposto un esperimento.
> 
> Chiamiamo una donna ( una mia conoscente che si presterebbe al gioco ). Una bella donna
> ...


 Mi basta questo post.
Un esperimento del genere è di per sè un tradimento.


----------

